
Bad Language: a Lisp-looking language with interpreter, compiles to JavaScript - quickthrower2
https://github.com/mcapodici/badlanguage
======
fouc
Perfect is the enemy of good

~~~
fouc
To clarify "Bad Language" is a fun name, because it is not aiming to be
perfect (or even good) :)

